# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С для склада! Какой лучше выбрать?

## nasimi05

Всем привет. Такое дело, не знаю как быть. Есть организация, есть склад. Теперь мне нужна такая программа, версия, чтобы его использовать для склада. Нужно, чтобы мог по товарным накладным принимать товар, вводить их туда, видно было остатки на складе и дальше мог их отправлять по отделениям, но списывались со склада. Что посоветуете?
Самое главное, чтобы было оприходование товаров по накладным, отчет склада по месяцам, период, год, чтобы видно было кому куда отдан тот или иной предмет по накладным, чтобы мог после проведения накладной на перемещение, распечатать накладную под роспись, мог отпускать товар по отделениям.
Я пробовал 1С Управление торговлей, там как для розницы в основном. Может есть как чисто для склада использовать, пока не разобрался. Хорошо было бы, если есть подробная инструкция. По инету прогулялся, так есть, но все равно не то, что хотел. Поэтому хочу вашей помощи.
Я работал на версии для больничной аптеки, там как раз было такое. Принимали товар по маркировке, могли по накладным заносить и отпускать по отделениям больницы. Например для хирургического отделения такое лекарство отпускали, распечатывали накладную и на роспись. Шас мне тоже такого рода надо. Поэтому прошу вашей помощи. Если есть какие инструкции или настройки по Управление торговлей, тоже пойдет. Или торговля и склад выбрать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Всем привет. Такое дело, не знаю как быть. Есть организация, есть склад. Теперь мне нужна такая программа, версия, чтобы его использовать для склада. Нужно, чтобы мог по товарным накладным принимать товар, вводить их туда, видно было остатки на складе и дальше мог их отправлять по отделениям, но списывались со склада. Что посоветуете?
> Самое главное, чтобы было оприходование товаров по накладным, отчет склада по месяцам, период, год, чтобы видно было кому куда отдан тот или иной предмет по накладным, чтобы мог после проведения накладной на перемещение, распечатать накладную под роспись, мог отпускать товар по отделениям.
> Я пробовал 1С Управление торговлей, там как для розницы в основном. Может есть как чисто для склада использовать, пока не разобрался. Хорошо было бы, если есть подробная инструкция. По инету прогулялся, так есть, но все равно не то, что хотел. Поэтому хочу вашей помощи.
> Я работал на версии для больничной аптеки, там как раз было такое. Принимали товар по маркировке, могли по накладным заносить и отпускать по отделениям больницы. Например для хирургического отделения такое лекарство отпускали, распечатывали накладную и на роспись. Шас мне тоже такого рода надо. Поэтому прошу вашей помощи. Если есть какие инструкции или настройки по Управление торговлей, тоже пойдет. Или торговля и склад выбрать?


Возьмите совсем простое
https://infostart.ru/public/314812/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5qDK/mPxz1cfRY

----------


## nasimi05

Спасибо большое, попробую. Надеюсь то, что мне надо.

----------


## nasimi05

Пароль администратора там какой не знаете стоит?

----------


## nasimi05

Посмотрел базу программы. Тут так да просто, но отпуск по отделениям нету, только списание. Во время списания только ремонт, аренда, инвентаризация. Поэтому чуть не то.

----------


## Fltr

> Посмотрел базу программы. Тут так да просто, но отпуск по отделениям нету, только списание. Во время списания только ремонт, аренда, инвентаризация. Поэтому чуть не то.


Автор за денежку доработает.

----------


## Online_Z

> Принимали товар по маркировке, могли по накладным заносить и отпускать по отделениям больницы. Например для хирургического отделения такое лекарство отпускали, распечатывали накладную и на роспись. Шас мне тоже такого рода надо. Поэтому прошу вашей помощи. Если есть какие инструкции или настройки по Управление торговлей, тоже пойдет. Или торговля и склад выбрать?


Чем не устраивает та же 1С:Медицина. Больничная аптека, с которой работали раньше? Есть отпуск по отделениям и интеграция с МДЛП...

----------


## nasimi05

Отпуск в отделения нет, там списание только и есть три пункта списания, точнее вид операций и все. Никаких отделений нет.

----------

